# Paph delenatii flask



## eggshells (Feb 28, 2012)

I fare much better with this second attempt. I didn't break any roots.

Most separated with soft teasing within the roots. But there are a bunch of big ones that have their roots sticking together so I decide to just plant it in clumps.







It was these guys right here.






Probably the biggest ones of the group in a 6" compot.






The mediocre ones in a 6" pot




\\

and the runts on a 4" compot


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2012)

They look pretty good!!!! Good luck!!!! And many blooms in the future...


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2012)

If you use the 'agar on' compot method you don't have to de-tangle the roots.
Keep us posted with regular followup photos, please.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2012)

About the "agar on". Doesn't it lead to much higher possibility of rot??


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2012)

not if you don't over-water.

GREAT looking flasklings. these should have no problem hardening off, the look really strong with firm leaves.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 28, 2012)

I have read about the agar hardening on the roots that it creates a water impenetrable crust. Of course I have never tried it so I don't know.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 28, 2012)

I would not leave the agar on.I know some have good success


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great Job of deflasking! I bet they are going to be nice in a few months! Very big and healthy! Hopefully in near future we can trade!

Paphman910


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice looking seedlings!


----------



## keithrs (Feb 28, 2012)

Great looking seedlings.... A trick I thought of when I got my flask for Troy was to use a bamboo skewer to gently pull the roots apart.... Worked well.... Troy recommended to cut the roots with a razor blade.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful seedlings! Good luck with growing them on to flowering size..


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

Found deflasking a pain in neck.
Advil and toothpicks for this type of job here.
Good luck with them, I killed mine.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will update it every once in a while. I'm hoping 2-3 years blooming size on this one but we'll see. I am probably setting myself for a disappointment. I am growing these flask with heat mats at night time and the tranlienianum without. I want to see if there are any effects on the growth rates between with heat mats and without.



Clark said:


> Found deflasking a pain in neck.
> Advil and toothpicks for this type of job here.
> Good luck with them, I killed mine.



I used toothpick as well. Right now I am not sure if I want to do deflasking again. However, We'll see my experience with this one as I am wanting a flask of helenae, coccineum and barbigerum for a long time.


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't get the wrong idea, the Phrags have done ok.
But the delenatii, I destroyed them, six months down the road.
oops.

There is a vendor that we come across at some of the shows, that sells hobby flasks.
Eight to ten plants per jar, much easier on my eyes and spine.


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2012)

If you can scrounge up a pair, jeweler's tweezers make a fine deflasking tool. The fine tips make getting the roots
apart fairly easy with little damage.


----------



## Marc (Mar 1, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Thanks everyone. I will update it every once in a while. I'm hoping 2-3 years blooming size on this one but we'll see. I am probably setting myself for a disappointment. I am growing these flask with heat mats at night time and the tranlienianum without. I want to see if there are any effects on the growth rates between with heat mats and without.



Would the trail be more "scientific" if you would have a equal parts of tranlianum and delenatii's with and without heat mats? 

I'm thinking of buying one of these small windowsill greenhouses with cover and heating for my smallers Paphs that I'm having issues with.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 1, 2012)

abax said:


> If you can scrounge up a pair, jeweler's tweezers make a fine deflasking tool. The fine tips make getting the roots
> apart fairly easy with little damage.



That's another good reason to do the agar on method.
No rot problems, either.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 1, 2012)

Marc said:


> Would the trail be more "scientific" if you would have a equal parts of tranlianum and delenatii's with and without heat mats?
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these small windowsill greenhouses with cover and heating for my smallers Paphs that I'm having issues with.



Thats what I use. A small greenhouse to increase humidity on them I find it very helpful. I can increase humidity without worrying molds and mildew growing in the house. 

However, The flasklings are on a small trays with dome and a heat mat at the bottom. I only have one heat mat so far that I just turn on at night so they stay above 22c degrees.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2012)

*Update: 04.02.2012*

Looking good!


----------



## Justin (Apr 2, 2012)

nice job, should see first flower in 3 years or so.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow! So much growth in a couple months!

Paphman910


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking Good!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful! Don't water the USB drive..


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 4, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful! Don't water the USB drive..



Damn things are actually pretty tough. I washed mine a couple of time and it still works!


----------



## eggshells (May 22, 2012)

*Update 5.22.12*

They are getting bigger and pigmentation and veining are more noticeable. Haven't lost one yet however I don't want to count chicks before the egg hatch.

Compot 1



compot-1 by paphioman, on Flickr

Compot 2



compot-2 by paphioman, on Flickr

Compot 3



compot 3 by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2012)

Excellent progress. thanx for the update. How often/what are you feeding them?


----------



## JeanLux (May 23, 2012)

good looking :clap: !!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Excellent progress. thanx for the update. How often/what are you feeding them?



I feed them with 1/4 strength of Dynagro. I never use RO water anymore and just use plain tap water. I think they like the calcium and magnesium in the water. I also feed with seaweed but not often. Maybe once or twice a month if I don't forget.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I need to separate my charlesworthii album seedlings and start feeding them I think.


----------



## eggshells (May 23, 2012)

Yeah. I fed them right away when I deflasked them and treated them as an adult path which get fed the same amount and often as the other paphs. My experience with pure water isn't as good when I was watering with tap water so I came back to tap water. The leaves seems to be soft and droopy. The difference was noticeable right away when I switch to tap water. I think its because of the calcium and magnesium in tap water. Dynagro doesn't have that much calcium and magnesium compared to MSU. I just follow Leo's suggestion and not let them go dry to avoid salt build up. I am still unsure what effect would this be on plants in the long run but I have been using it for about a year on some other orchids and it seems to work so I think I'm going to stick with it at least for now.


----------



## orchideya (May 24, 2012)

Great job with the seedlings! They look excellent and show definite growth through the time.
I just bought my first flask too, but they are phals. I decided to start with something that I have more experience with.
Please put me on the list if you ever decide to sell any of yours.
Thanks


----------



## eggshells (May 24, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Great job with the seedlings! They look excellent and show definite growth through the time.
> I just bought my first flask too, but they are phals. I decided to start with something that I have more experience with.
> Please put me on the list if you ever decide to sell any of yours.
> Thanks



I will think of you when they are ready!


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2012)

Canadian conspiritors!


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2012)

Great progression!!!! :clap:!!!


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2012)

Great results with these compots. Keep it up:clap::clap:


----------



## eggshells (May 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> Great results with these compots. Keep it up:clap::clap:



Thanks everyone, I didn't realize they grow quite quickly from flask. I was expecting slow growing so I'm quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Stone (May 31, 2012)

Nice job eggshells, Very healthy younsters, although they look a bit lighter green than the last pics or is that the light? Also, what kind of bark is that?


----------



## eggshells (May 31, 2012)

Stone said:


> Nice job eggshells, Very healthy younsters, although they look a bit lighter green than the last pics or is that the light? Also, what kind of bark is that?



Thanks Stone, It was the lighting. They are planted in a mix of fine fir bark, perlite and charcoal. I think they are douglas fir bark or whatever rexius use for their orchid bark.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Jul 20, 2012)

This is sure a great thread. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 22, 2012)

I repotted them last weekend and I sure glad I did otherwise, some plant roots wont fit in a 2" pot. The roots are coming out of the compot. 

The clump was easily let go of the tangled roots once they got unpotted.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 22, 2012)

Those babies sure look good and in such a short periof of time. Your killing me man. I think I better send everything to you to grow out for me.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 22, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Those babies sure look good and in such a short periof of time. Your killing me man. I think I better send everything to you to grow out for me.



Thanks Bob, I sure wish that I have more room as the other compots need to be repotted as well soon. 

I will just concentrate on miniature species flask from now on.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice! They should be NBS next spring!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Aug 22, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I feed them with 1/4 strength of Dynagro. I never use RO water anymore and just use plain tap water. I think they like the calcium and magnesium in the water. I also feed with seaweed but not often. Maybe once or twice a month if I don't forget.



I used straight R/O for years and ran into lots of trouble with bacterial rot after a few years. Switched to 50/50 R/O and tapwater, along with a low-K formula, and haven't had problems since.

Those dels are nice--I am betting you will flower some in under 3 years from flask.


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow! Amazing growth on those seedlings!


----------



## eggshells (Aug 22, 2012)

Justin said:


> I used straight R/O for years and ran into lots of trouble with bacterial rot after a few years. Switched to 50/50 R/O and tapwater, along with a low-K formula, and haven't had problems since.
> 
> Those dels are nice--I am betting you will flower some in under 3 years from flask.



Thanks, I never water with pure water anymore same as you. Just straight from the tap. I never fertilize weekly as well. Just once every 2 weeks with very little feed. I do however feed with seaplex every week. 

I have read somewhere that erwinia doesnt like calcium? These guys are getting fed with calcium and magnesium a lot. (I have hard water)


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 22, 2012)

Eggshells, those sure look fantastic. Great job.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I have read somewhere that erwinia doesnt like calcium? These guys are getting fed with calcium and magnesium a lot. (I have hard water)



I've posted on this several times. Plants are predisposed to Erwinia when leaf tissue concentrations of K exceed Ca. But plants (especially epiphytes/orchids) will preferentially uptake K rather than Ca. And after a certain point the plant can't even uptake Ca, Mg, and phosphate any more. Using hard water helps keeps the balance lopsided towards Ca, especially if you are only sporadically using a high K fertilizer.

But I would keep my eyes open for a low K fertilizer. Scott's makes a turf grass formula that is something like 10-1-1, and may even have a cal/mag component (if you can't come up with K-lite).


----------



## cattmad (Aug 23, 2012)

eggshells was this flask from Ching-hua by any chance, I got a flask from them in singapore of delenatii, I cant remember the cross, but I know it was bred from particlarly fragrant clones.

Mine have grown very well too


----------



## eggshells (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. I believe the two parents are fragrant. The chinese character is translated as "incense" or "fragrant". Not sure though as i just google translated it.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 23, 2012)

Rick said:


> I've posted on this several times. Plants are predisposed to Erwinia when leaf tissue concentrations of K exceed Ca. But plants (especially epiphytes/orchids) will preferentially uptake K rather than Ca. And after a certain point the plant can't even uptake Ca, Mg, and phosphate any more. Using hard water helps keeps the balance lopsided towards Ca, especially if you are only sporadically using a high K fertilizer.
> 
> But I would keep my eyes open for a low K fertilizer. Scott's makes a turf grass formula that is something like 10-1-1, and may even have a cal/mag component (if you can't come up with K-lite).



I don't have klite right now. I did ask you before on how to stir up my own solution but I don't have the ingredients. Anyway, I ended up with so many fertilizers to last me a lifetime. MSU, Dynagrow, 10-52-10, calcum nitrate and MG sulfate I do have a plant prod 25-10-10 which. I asked the manufacturer about and this is the break down as follows:



> The Nitrogen sources are: potassium nitrate, urea, ammonium sulphate.
> 
> The N breakdown is as following:
> Nitrate Nitrogen 3.0%
> ...



I'm trying to avoid mixing fertilizer as long as I can avoids it. Maybe I will try and get klite if a group from here are planning to get some.


----------



## Stone (Aug 23, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I repotted them last weekend and I sure glad I did otherwise, some plant roots wont fit in a 2" pot. The roots are coming out of the compot.
> 
> The clump was easily let go of the tangled roots once they got unpotted.



Thats some good growing there eggshells:clap:
I just wish those selling paph seedlings here put as much effort into growing healthy plants!! Most of the stuff I recieve comes with a few sick roots which need a good wash and then rehabilitation in the humidi-crib
But if I want them, I have no other choice. Luckily my nursing is becoming a fine art:rollhappy:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 6, 2012)

Rick said:


> I've posted on this several times. Plants are predisposed to Erwinia when leaf tissue concentrations of K exceed Ca. But plants (especially epiphytes/orchids) will preferentially uptake K rather than Ca. And after a certain point the plant can't even uptake Ca, Mg, and phosphate any more. Using hard water helps keeps the balance lopsided towards Ca, especially if you are only sporadically using a high K fertilizer.
> 
> But I would keep my eyes open for a low K fertilizer. Scott's makes a turf grass formula that is something like 10-1-1, and may even have a cal/mag component (if you can't come up with K-lite).



I found this regarding calcium and erwinia. Interesting read if anyone is interested in.

http://www.nzpps.org/journal/50/nzpp_505350.pdf


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks eggshells. Interesting.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 8, 2012)

Very interesting article.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 9, 2012)

*Progress Report*

11/9/12

The runts (smallest of the flasklings) on the compot have caught up on the growth progress of the others.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 9, 2012)

eggshells said:


> 11/9/12
> 
> The runts (smallest of the flasklings) on the compot have caught up on the growth progress of the others.



Nice!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2012)

nice dels, one of the best paph species!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 9, 2012)

They're looking great!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2012)

Just say the word and you will receive a Magic package!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 10, 2012)

Bravo, you have a great hand !!!! Jean


----------



## keithrs (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking good!!!! How did you print your labels?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 10, 2012)

> Just say the word and you will receive a Magic package!


Hi Eric, I sent you an email yesterday. See if that will work and we can go ahead! 



> Looking good!!!! How did you print your labels?



It's one of those waterproof clear mailing labels that you can buy in any office stores like staples or office depot. Then I just stick it to the plant tags. It stays there forever. Hate writing the parent name in the label for ~ 20x and in this case. Its a chinese character so that will quadruple the frustration.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 10, 2012)

Great growing and good luck! Paph. delenatii is my second favorite orchid. That's a great idea for printing labels.


----------



## BlazingAugust (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, very cool and awesome growing!!!! I've been wanting to try a Phalaenopsis flask, but so far nothing has caught my fancy. I'm hoping for some interesting crosses come spring.


----------



## keithrs (Nov 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Hi Eric, I sent you an email yesterday. See if that will work and we can go ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of those waterproof clear mailing labels that you can buy in any office stores like staples or office depot. Then I just stick it to the plant tags. It stays there forever. Hate writing the parent name in the label for ~ 20x and in this case. Its a chinese character so that will quadruple the frustration.



It's good to know that you have had good success with clear ink jet labels.... I was told that the ink would wash away and that you can only use laser printers. I have used paper labels but they get moldy.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 11, 2012)

keithrs said:


> It's good to know that you have had good success with clear ink jet labels.... I was told that the ink would wash away and that you can only use laser printers. I have used paper labels but they get moldy.



Oops. I used Laser printer when I printed it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2012)

keithrs said:


> It's good to know that you have had good success with clear ink jet labels.... I was told that the ink would wash away and that you can only use laser printers. I have used paper labels but they get moldy.



I used inkjet printed labels - FAIL!
All faded to unreadable over 12 months but stuck well.
My experiments with dymo thermal printed labels is going well. No fading in strong sunlight at over 6 months in the orchid house.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2012)

Those are some gorgeous looking delenatii seedlings!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 13, 2012)

The label info is very helpful too! I have been wondering about label options.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys, Just wanted to clear things up about the label. I did not use the inkjet one. I used the laser one. The latter works fine and doesn't fade. I do grow plants under T5 though so I am not sure about GH conditions like being exposed to natural sunlight. 

Here is the link.
http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=&webid=792114&affixedcode=WW


----------



## keithrs (Nov 13, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Hey guys, Just wanted to clear things up about the label. I did not use the inkjet one. I used the laser one. The latter works fine and doesn't fade. I do grow plants under T5 though so I am not sure about GH conditions like being exposed to natural sunlight.
> 
> Here is the link.
> http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=&webid=792114&affixedcode=WW



Damn.... I'm going to have to go out and find a cheap laser printer. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## annab (Nov 14, 2012)

beautiful story , the success is assured ,is clearly seen .strong ,green,health plant,what do you want also from the life?
anna


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 16, 2012)

Just curious, what did the flask cost?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought two flask and I got it on sale 30 usd for delenatii and 40 usd for the tranlienianum.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 16, 2012)

That sure is a sale price. I've never seen a flask in the U.S. for those kind of prices.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 16, 2012)

eggshells said:


> I bought two flask and I got it on sale 30 usd for delenatii and 40 usd for the tranlienianum.




Unbelievable!!!


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 16, 2012)

I think the cheapest flask I've seen is $45 for P. liemianum from Fox Valley Orchids. What a good price you got yours for!


----------

